# Waterproof Key???



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Has anyone ran their key through the washing machine by accident? I'm wondering if the key is waterproof/sealed. It seems to be just judging by the buttons on it being seamlessly integrated but I don't want to find out the hard way and was wondering if someone else has lol. And I'm also too lazy to pop it apart and check for gaskets. 

I've ran my 2007 corolla key FOB through the washing machine by accident and to my surprise after I popped it apart to let it dry it was completely fine. It had rubber seals all around where it comes apart (for battery change) and around the buttons so absolutely no water went in and it worked fine thereafter. 

Anyone willing to soak their key in water for the sake of science and the rest of us here on the forum? Or at least pop it apart and see if theres a good seal on it...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...sorry, but there's no 'rubber' seal (and, not even an aquatic sea-going seal either)

...here's a pix: http://parts.nalleygmc.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/1003101P10-012.JPG


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Hmmm. It could be molded as part of the top piece. I guess I'll have to take it apart and check it out


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

idk, i had my atv key on the same ring as my cruze key when i went mudding a while back. it got full of mud and i accidently left it on the atv while washing it after and it still worked perfect lol


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I pulled off the cover where the battery sits and it doesn't seem like there are any water gaskets or seals in that area. Though they could be further down where the main board is.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I would recommend sealing remote in a ziplock before running through the washer. 

I'm out


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I would recommend getting a clip. They're cheap, you can get them almost anywhere, and its nice to have.


----------

